# I'm done whining about Utah Pheasant numbers in my area!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After turkey hunting for 2 days and the pheasants now getting into the breeding season. I've seen more roosters and hens both than I have all together in the last 5 years. I've seen at least 20-30 roosters and 40-50 hens. I have also seen them in places I haven't seen them in 10 years at least. I am very surprised to say the least but I'm seeing a lot and hearing a lot more now that they are in the breeding season. I guess the old ring neck is just smart enough to know where to go when hunting season rolls around. The predator situation seems to have gotten better within the last year although they are still well around. Guess I better start trying to get rid of the predators because if there can be a good hatch pheasant numbers should be booming in my area by the time the season rolls around. Makes me feel a little better about the pheasants future in Utah, the lows will roll back around when I can't find any during the hunt.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You nailed it. Get the trap lines set and the **** dogs out. It will make all the difference. Chicks on the ground=Roosters in the air.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Make sure you dispatch any feral cats you run across as well! They do a number on the little chicks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

As do hawks and skunks!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds to me like you need a good bird dog


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I ,

do you go to the Pheasant Hunter's lunch on the opener? Just curious.
Also, Chaser and I want to make sure your post is the honest truth, so we need you to tell us EXACTLY where you found these roosters.... :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah I need to know where you are finding them as well maybe you need new hunting partner


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He didn't see anything! He was hallucinating. One eye, you need to stay away from the funny mushrooms dude! *\-\* -O|o-


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't mind him guys. Just another make believe story.

1eye you should write some books. You are great at telling stories.


----------

